# Swampers or Cottontails...



## rifleroom (Oct 16, 2009)

Just a thought for some fun discussion. Does either rabbit give your dogs a better run?, or is there even any difference? Does anyone have an opinion on this?


----------



## hevishot (Oct 16, 2009)

buck rabbits any day of the week...


----------



## Brian Groce (Oct 16, 2009)

Them Buck Wabbits will make a dog work for thier supper.


----------



## Beagler282 (Oct 16, 2009)

A swamper is bigger and stankier.Dogs can really pound one to death and the swamper can really get up and roll.Cottontails just seem to bounce around.I'll take a good swamp buck over a cottontail anyday.


----------



## Corey (Oct 16, 2009)

To me there is just something about them Swampers that 
I like, back and forth across the creek. Love it!


----------



## specialk (Oct 16, 2009)

big long legged buck rabbits, jumped and they run a straight line and take the dogs out of hearing......a few minutes later a hear the pack coming back into hearing range making a BIG loop.....when you have pellets like these you got some buck rabbits nearby.....


----------



## Corey (Oct 16, 2009)

Alot of good hounds have been zaped chasing a buck rabbit 
thinking it was a deer


----------



## Beagler282 (Oct 16, 2009)

Corey said:


> To me there is just something about them Swampers that
> I like, back and forth across the creek. Love it!



That's because your dogs keep backtracking!


----------



## Corey (Oct 16, 2009)

Beagler282 said:


> That's because your dogs keep backtracking!



Them rabbits are back tracking not my dogs, I heard 
those swamp rabbits follow cell phone waves. Im just saying 
I heard it 

And to think I was going to hook you up with a 
coffee, honey bun and some TP tomorrow..you 
messed that up...


----------



## Jody Hawk (Oct 16, 2009)

Buck rabbits if they don't hit the water.


----------



## greg henderson (Oct 16, 2009)

buck rabbits are the best!!!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 16, 2009)

Learned another thing on this forum.

Buck rabbits = Swampers in these parts.


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Oct 16, 2009)

any rabbit just so long as I get to hear the music of the hounds! you gotta love it


----------



## joe wiechec (Oct 16, 2009)

Big difference between a canecutter and a marsh rabbit.


----------



## mlandrum (Oct 16, 2009)

*Rabbits then there's Rabbits*

Iwas raised up as a kid in Rayle, Georgia- and as a teenager in Sylvania, Georgia.  I've run Buck Rabbits,Cane Cutters,Swamp Rabbits, and Cotton Tails.  There is a difference between them all! Where I live now there is NO Cane Cutters nor Buck Rabbits. Living on the coast You'll only run Swamp and Marsh Rabbits and Cottontails.Every once in a while you will run a Buck Swamp Rabbit or Buck Cottotail and they will run like a deer but most swampers will onlydodge and dart and swimming, while if the Cottontails are pushed by preditors will run likewise. Up in middle Georgia things are different, in North Georgia it's different again? They also overlap. Thats  why this year I'd like to hunt some in middle and north Georgia. All I have to do is be INVITED! The rabbit in my picture is a typical south Georgia Swamp Rabbit.


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Oct 17, 2009)

*Rabbit Tracks Everywhere````````````````````````````````````See them?*

Swamper=Buck Rabbit= Cane Cutter,North Ga. are the same Big Old Swamp, Hare!  Notice I said Hare, not a Rabbit, but a Hare. Born with their eyes Open and have hair on their bodies, at birth.

No Blue Bellies, here in N.E.Ga. which is also called a Marsh 
rabbit, in South Ga. These crazy little Old rabbits are not as big as the Buck Rabbits, and very hard to run them, they will not go anywhere, just slip and slide around, in the bull rush and light swampy low drainage.

The Buck wilhit he big swamps, and swim like a Beaver, taking to deep water and go across big creeks and across the rivers.  Take a real good hound, to push a Big Buck when they get ready to throw that pack off and go to water.

I have seen some Big Buck Rabbits, make three of the Cotton Tails, in size. I have never put on on the scales, but have hear folks say they will go up to 7 or 8 pounds, put a couple in game bag and they seem to be that heavy!

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 17, 2009)

*Swampers*

The swamp rabbits I hunted in AR sound like what you discribing DR. In TX, LA and AR they are discribed like this. Man I miss running them in the swamps and thickets along the rice fields.

Texas DNR

"The swamp rabbit locates its fur-lined nest in a hollow log or stump when possible. If no such shelter is available, the nest is constructed in a surface depression like that of a cottontail. Two or more litters per year, with two to three young in each, are usual. Newborn swamp rabbits have characteristics of both rabbits and hares. They are fully furred like the jackrabbit, but their eyes are closed like those of the eastern cottontail. When their eyes open in two or three days, the young are able to leave the nest and soon are on their own."


----------



## mlandrum (Oct 18, 2009)

*Swampers,Cottontail,Bucks,Cainbreakers,Marsh?*

I believe it was Elvis who sang, "I'm All Shook-up"    Boys what a lesson we learned today about Hares,Wabbits and Bunnies? If you speed dogs of 1-4 you can probably distinguish all these different kinds of rabbits, but to tell you the truth when my Blueberry Blues push a rabbit it's moving so fast you can'ttell what kind of rabbit it is, until the hammer goes down?   But talk to CanePatch and i'm sure he tell you about all the different kinds of rabbits there are!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 18, 2009)

I've learned a few things reading the posts of folks here thats for certain. I knew we had hit a swamper when it left the country on a long run instead of circling close.

Like was said before, put a few of those in your game bag and you'll be headed for the truck to drop them off.

malandrum I'd enjoy watching those blues of your burn up a trail one day. I think the competition between you and friend would be worth the drive anytime.


----------



## mlandrum (Oct 19, 2009)

*Me and CanePatch today???*

We had a great run this morning.  CanePatch was an hour late this morning, he pulled up got out of the truck and said, "things are fixing to heat up!" By the time those TRI'S got to my Blues the rabbit already flying a white surrender flag, I mean a BLUE surrender flag! CanePatch said his TRI'S had a touch of the SWINE-FLU, I told him my BLUES already had there shot last week!


----------



## chewy32 (Oct 20, 2009)

does any one have a pic of one of these big buck wabbits or canecutters


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Oct 20, 2009)

*Rabbit Tracks Everywhere````````````````````````````````````See them?*

There is a Cotton Tail, here in the Foothils, of North East, Ga.  

This long Streamline, cotton tail is referred to as a Woods Rabbits, by us Red Necks! When I was a very young boy, hunting with my older brothers and uncles, etc. we was always getting after them, and they ran the Big Oak woods etc. They were at least twice the size of our cotton tails, back then there was no deer here in N.E.Ga. so we hunted the big oaks ridges, of Stephens, Habersham,Banks,White, & Rabun Counties. These rabbits were  a differant color off brown, almost a Rusty Tan, and their white cotton tails was about twice the size of the other rabbits in the flat lands.

I havn't jumper on in Years, but I don't hunt that part of the state anymore, due to the deer hunters. I have a good freind that lives in Robbinsville, N.C. that run them still up in that neck off the woods. He had never seen a Swamper in his life, untill a few years ago, when we were hunting in the Goose Pond, of Oglethorpe. Co. He was so excited about getting our hounds in on some Swamper. That is when he telling us about the N.C. Woods, rabbits.

He sent me a photo of one of those old N.C. Woods Rabbits, along side off, his 28 G. shotgun to show me just how long they were. Man that was a long rabbit, I may still have that photo around here some place. 

Those old woods rabbits were the exact same color of the big oak leaves that has fell off the trees and you can't hardley see them coming tword you, just a blure, that is if the Old Preacheman's Blue hounds are after them!!

Keep Looking Up!
D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 20, 2009)

Here's a few swamper pics I found on the net, the one is being held out close to the camera but you get the idea of their size.

The rice field levies I hunted were a 1/4 to over a mile long some times. We learned with these long running rabbits to send some shooters to one end of the levy while a couple handlers worked from the other way with the hounds. They would run from one end of the levy to the other often crossing over the top. It was a quick way to get your limit after the rice was harvested.

DR that woods rabbit sure sounds pretty, cant say I ever saw one. I bet it would make a pretty mount.


----------



## mlandrum (Oct 20, 2009)

*My Brain is working!*

Hey Guys, you know they have a GRANDSLAM on Panfish,Deer, Turkeys,Bass,Gators, and only the Lord knows whatelse. Why not let's start on a GRANDSLAM on WABBITS?  Example: Cottontail,Swamper, Marsh, Buck, Cainbraker,Snowshoe,Japenese, Eroupean,North Pole, etc.    That means a lot traveling, eating on the road,camera work, video and a whole lot fibbing! Emagine you trophy room loaded with mounted  WABBITS!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 20, 2009)

In spite of all the regional nicknames, I always thought there were only 3 kinds of rabbits in Georgia. Swamp rabbits, cottontails, and marsh rabbits...


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 20, 2009)

Bunny Grand Slam

mlandrum I like the way you roll!! 

Put them taxidermist to work.


----------



## cotton top (Oct 21, 2009)

Have rabbit hunted South Ga. all my life and have only seen what we call swamp rabbits and cotton tails. Some people call the swamp rabbits marsh rabbits, but they seem to be the same as swampers.

 Not saying they aren't another kind down here but I can't say I have ever seen one. Thanks for reading, BSM


----------



## mlandrum (Oct 21, 2009)

*Da--da----da----da---dats, all folks!!!!*

Well Cotton Top said that's it!   Anyways I think I'm going for the GRAND SLAM!!!!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 21, 2009)

Mr Cotton Top, here ya go, marsh rabbit vs cottontail vs swamp rabbit. Think back if you shot some cotton tails that seemed to have short ears and kind of brownish red.

For mlandrum, it is the grand slam!!!!


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Oct 22, 2009)

*Rabbit Tracks Everywhere````````````````````````````````````See them?*

Preacher Man:
Remember what I said about the Woods Rabbits, of North Ga.!!

Well, let me go ahead and warn you, that will be the One that will give you the Most Trouble!!  I do belive they are still here in the mountians, not many folks have the Hound Power, to bring them back around!  They Will put on a Race of Races, going out of hearing over the mountains, and across the Oak Ridges, sound more like a deer ran than a rabbit race!!  I am not in good enough condition too walk them mountians anymore, so I like the flat land bunnies better not days! 

My Friend, Bill Morphew from Robbinsville, N.C. still runs them up there in his neck off the woods, but he as No Choice, like myself, all mountains, everwhere you look!! If I didn't have any flat land, just South, Elbert County starting to flatten out, I would be in some Big Time Trouble.

Say, you may want to get those Blue Ticks, some of that "Old Blue" dog feed, in the Green & White Bag!  Be sure to bring The Old Trooper & His Pack of Tri-Colored hounds, before you go, for that final Slam, the North Ga. Woods Rabbit!!  They are Tough!!

Keep Looking Up!
D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 22, 2009)

*What really matters....*

You know no matter the rabbit type this old script from the 1700s says it all.


----------



## mlandrum (Oct 22, 2009)

*Bunny grand slam !*

I've all ready cleared an area out for my Bunny grand slam. Now I'm trying to figure out the different types of mounts I want? I'm thinking about one in the mouth of a DIAMOND BACK,maybe one in the mouth of YOTE, one in the mouth of a BOBCAT, one in the mouth of a GRAY FOX,and maybe one in the mouth of a BLUETICK, of course not right now cause they' all running real good?


----------

